# 2003 sentra rockford buzzing question



## demille71 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have seen this posted before, but have never seen anyone actually say, "Hey, this is what I did and it fixed the problem"

I have a 2003 nissan sentra spec v with a stock rockford fosgate stereo headset.

There is that dang buzzing/whining noise that occasionally comes on while I am driving (it also has occurred while the car is shut off, but the radio is on). I drive down the road, hit a bump and BUZZ. the sound is there.

I shut the stereo off and turn it right back on and it is fine until the next bump. Sometimes I can crank the stereo volume up very loud and it will go away (for a short period).

I am not trying to rock the neighborhood with my bass or anything fancy. I just want this stock stereo to work!

Where do I look? Do I replace the stereo headset? It is bolted directly to the car frame so I can't imagine a bad ground.

Is it the alternator? Is this a possibility? Is my amp going out? Are my spark plug wires bad? Is there something else I am overlooking?

Who here with this type of car have had this kind of problem and fixed it?

thanks in advance for the help. I am new to this forum..


demille71:newbie:


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

well i don't have a newer sentra, and my stereo doesn't buzz, but remember everything that bolts to the body and runs voltage grounds to the body, all possible sources of a ground loop feedback, which this kinda sounds like what this is. Ask some other 03 owners if they have the same problem. could be a bad batch of stereos RF sent out, nissan could have flubbed the install, or it could be a design fault.


----------

